

How Robotics Research Keeps Re-inventing the Wheel - plinkplonk
http://www.willowgarage.com/sites/default/files/blog/201004/willow_p1_02s.jpg

======
plinkplonk
As someone trying to convert/integrate Robotics research results into
production code, I found this spot on. There is no real incentive for
researchers to write decently structured/reusable code.

There is another cartoon laying out WillowGarage's strategy to counter this
effect
([http://www.willowgarage.com/sites/default/files/blog/201004/...](http://www.willowgarage.com/sites/default/files/blog/201004/willow_p2_01s.c.jpg)
) I am not entirely convinced, but an interesting read nonetheless.

